# Cody...



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Just thought as I had not been on for a while, and a couple of members said they'd missed me - bless them - I'd do an update with some piccys...

Cody is now 22 wks old this Sunday (5 1/2 months old).
He is sucha little character...spitting image of the patterdale with the nature of the Jack...
Im sure he thinks he is a baby!! He sleeps in our bed some nights, baths in our bath, sits on the sofas...even on the computer chair at times, lol!!
Eats like you wouldn't believe and is soo loving and gentle...the best dog I have ever had - without a doubt, wouldn't change one hair on his little body...!!

Recall is RuBbIsH though!! N e advise on that more than welcome...

He is currently loosing his teeth - have managed to save 2 so far!! =)
The little girl over the road (who is 3) and is preety much scared of dogs loves playing with him, which is soo brilliant to see... really makes me smile...

He is still humping like a looney and loves his walks... (Piccys below are of a walk with Sabrina and her dog Monty (she is a member on here 2!!)) I hope you enjoy them....

I am also back to work P/T - finally managed to get a job and he is brilliant being left - no accidents so far (he seems to save it until I get home and then do it on the carpet, although tbh 99% of his toilet needs are done outside, which is brilliant...!! So we are getting there slowly...

Hope everyone is ok... glad some of you missed me xoxoxox










ME AND SABRINA X










CODY ON THE LOCAL BEACH =)










CODY & MONTY PLAYING CHASE XX










CODY FLYING...










DIGGING AS ALWAYS... =)










MY CUTIE... =)










POSING FOR THE CAMERA...










HANDOMSE FELLA...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely to have a catch up
Great news you have a part time job - you get the best of both worlds working part time.
Cody looks really well - more handsome than ever. him and Monty look like great friends.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Lovely to have a catch up
> Great news you have a part time job - you get the best of both worlds working part time.
> Cody looks really well - more handsome than ever. him and Monty look like great friends.


They are =) It's brilliant watching them together. 
Hope you are well huni x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what Lovely pics Katie! Cody looks like he had a great time with his little friend, he's got a Great pair of ears!! so cute:001_wub:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Cody is an absolutely stunning wee dog katie - an absolute credit to you!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hes gorgeous, what fab ears he has they are brilliant!!

x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hay hay katie....

Oh isnt cody getting big!...hmy:...look at them ears...:001_tt1: i love em..xx...dont be a stranger petal... good your got a wee job..


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

he is so cute katie lovely pics.gr8 news about ur job glad he has taken it in his stride. nice your back  xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Lovely little guy, glad he's getting on well! Pics are gorgeous, thanks for posting  Good to have you back


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Great pictures Katy - be sure to keep em coming - and don't leave it so long next time

Where did Cody get those ears from hope you ain't bin pulling em!

Give my boy a kiss from his favortie Auntie
love
DT
xxxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow what fantatsic ears he has, a real handosme boy


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Good to have you back Honey, expect to hear from you more often now, lol:lol:

Cody's still gorgeous, love the ears.

Hugs from me and Zach,


Sh xxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Katie , i just love the pics ,so nice to have updates of cody he looks brill :smile5: and it sounds as if you are having a great time with him ,good news about your job suz


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely photo series, love the 6th one.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, it's funny how everyone always mentions his ears...lol!!

I am very proud of him and hope to add to our family shortly.... =) xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, it's funny how everyone always mentions his ears...lol!!
> 
> I am very proud of him and hope to add to our family shortly.... =) xx


Tell us more
How exciting


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Hehe I want to look into geting another little playmate for Cod... hehe! 
Will keep you updated x


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Hehe I want to look into geting another little playmate for Cod... hehe!
> Will keep you updated x


Hey Kate...i notice you've still got loads of links to your site plastered over peoples profiles. Thought you were asked to remove them?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hey Kate...i notice you've still got loads of links to your site plastered over peoples profiles. Thought you were asked to remove them?


Who's? 
I haven't been on to add any.
As far as I am aware the mods removed them. I have no intention of spamming my site Ony as I don't even go on it myself anymore.
The only link I have is to my blogs...which is something completley different.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I checked with Mark and it was ok to add these.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Who's?
> I haven't been on to add any.
> As far as I am aware the mods removed them. I have no intention of spamming my site Ony as I don't even go on it myself anymore.
> The only link I have is to my blogs...which is something completley different.


Use your brain Kate...i said on peoples profile...having trouble understanding my wording now are you?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Use your brain Kate...i said on peoples profile...having trouble understanding my wording now are you?


The mods removed them off peoples profiles.
I haven't been online Ony to send them to people and I dont even go on the site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> The mods removed them off peoples profiles.
> I haven't been online Ony to send them to people and I dont even go on the site.


Utter [email protected] seen plenty on peoples profiles still and so have others. Did i say you added them again?...NO...but you didn't remove the ones left either.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Utter [email protected] seen plenty on peoples profiles still and so have others. Did i say you added them again?...NO...but you didn't remove the ones left either.


I wasn't told too!! If you tell me who's profiles they are on I am more than happy to remove them.
I don't no why there is a sudden nastyness from you Ony after I have returned?
I haven't been on for a while and because I have started posting again you have started being like this?
I haven't done anything to you... so just leave things as they are. If you don't like me or want to be friends, that's fine...stay of my threads, you don't have to post.
This used to be a nice place that's why I joined. 
I have already apologised to Mark for sending my link out before and I recd a temp ban (you also spammed yours don't forget) I made a mistake, apologised and it's forgotten...


----------

